# More Interesting E60 pics



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

Just stumbled onto these and I havent seen them posted here yet. Enjoy.

IMHO the "eyebrows" in this pic look awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

Im sure this one is going to get flamed.


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

Evolution?


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

Last one, E60 SMG? This steering wheel seriously makes me want to : puke:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

Closer said:


> *Im sure this one is going to get flamed. *


That one really does bring it all home, doesn't it?


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TD said:


> *That one really does bring it all home, doesn't it? *


It feels kind of incomplete though...like it needs an E90 and X3 or something


----------



## Tiefseeblau F10 (Dec 26, 2001)

Im not to crazy about the steering wheel design, but overall the car looks pretty good.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Closer said:


> *Im sure this one is going to get flamed. *


Yup. : puke: :banghead: : puke: :banghead:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *It feels kind of incomplete though...like it needs an E90 and X3 or something  *


Imagine what the second generation X5 is going to look like.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Hmm, the close-up of the headlights does look cool but it doesn't look as appealing from several feet away. :dunno:

Funny, coming from RF, I was about to mention taking all this E60 talk to the E60 forum!!!!  

Chris


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 12, 2002)

02E46enroute said:


> *Im not to crazy about the steering wheel design, but overall the car looks pretty good. *


The wheel is a fake CGI (note lack of leather and wrong shade of blue on the roundel)


----------



## Tiefseeblau F10 (Dec 26, 2001)

Capitalist said:


> *The wheel is a fake CGI (note lack of leather and wrong shade of blue on the roundel) *


I didnt notice that. I sure hope thats not the final design for the steering wheel. It kinda cheapens the interior of the car IMO.


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

must...resist...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Closer said:


> *Im sure this one is going to get flamed. *


I like! I am getting a Z4 test drive next week!! My dealer takes delivery tomorrow ... ought to be a fun afternoon with my salesman (driving, lunch and then more driving).


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

OK, I'll say it. I think the new 5 series is really nice looking. I can't wait to see one in the flesh without a disguise on. I think this car will sell really well, especially here in BMW land (so cal).


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Looks like the car has eagle's eyes.... esp. in the dark!


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

*I guess this is silver grey?*


----------

